# weibl. char



## kingrool (5. März 2009)

hallo
spiele normal ein männlichen jäger nachtelf.
nun habe ich mir ein druiden nachtelf weiblich erstellt und spiele damit auch.
nun hat ein freund von mir darüber gelacht das ich einen weiblichen char spiele
als Mann.
muss ich mich dafür schämen oder spielen andere Männer auch mit weiblichen chars?


----------



## Dalmus (5. März 2009)

a) Im Gegensatz zu mir sind viele meiner Chars weiblich.
b) Gibt es dazu mehrere, teils sehr lange Threads hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. März 2009)

kingrool schrieb:


> hallo
> spiele normal ein männlichen jäger nachtelf.
> nun habe ich mir ein druiden nachtelf weiblich erstellt und spiele damit auch.
> nun hat ein freund von mir darüber gelacht das ich einen weiblichen char spiele
> ...



1.Mal nein is deine Sache ob weiblich oder männlich

und 2. Ich denke auch wen ich Männlich bin Und einen Männlichen Char spiele gibt es genug Männer die Weibliche Chars Spielen also keine sorge ^^

Edit : Dalmus GZ zum 8x Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimeroth (5. März 2009)

Hm....da würd ich mal nen Brief ans Dr. Sommer Team schreiben und die das fragen...

Ernsthaft: Sag deinem Kollegen, daß du lieber auf ein wohlgeformtes Frauenhinterteil, als auf nen haarigen Männerarsch guckst.
Dann frag ihn warum er das nicht tut...

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Duni (5. März 2009)

Lol Dalmus xD
Und nein, brauchst dich net schämen


----------



## LordMyself (5. März 2009)

ich würd mir da auch keine gedanken machen, denn SEHR Männer/Jungs viele spielen weibliche Chars... 

man kann aber auch einfach Nachtelf DruidIN sagen ^^

PS: is das hier:



Dalmus schrieb:


> a) Im Gegensatz zu mir sind viele meiner Chars weiblich.
> b) Gibt es dazu mehrere, teils sehr lange Threads hier.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




nur bei mir gaanz oft gepostet?  ^^


----------



## Mankind.WWE (5. März 2009)

Ich spiele NUR Weilbiche Chars.
80er Jägerin
70er Magierin
etc..


----------



## Larmina (5. März 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> 1.Mal nein is deine Sache ob weiblich oder männlich
> 
> und 2. Ich denke auch wen ich Männlich bin Und einen Männlichen Char spiele gibt es genug Männer die Weibliche Chars Spielen also keine sorge ^^
> 
> ...


Eruator hat noch mehr geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 15 (auf Seite 2 gehts noch weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Und zum Topic: 90% der weiblichen Chars werden von Männern gespielt schätz ich mal...


----------



## Freyen (5. März 2009)

Es wäre unsinnig sich dafür zu schämen.
Ich spiele als Frau schließlich auch ein paar männliche Chars  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(oh je, da hing wohl gerade die Seite @Dalmus *zwinker*)

Grüße,
Freyen


----------



## -Vardor- (5. März 2009)

Dalmus schöner 8-fach post..
5,7k posts.. jetzt wieß ich wie ;P
nene.

Zum Topic,
warum schämen? is doch mal sowas von wurscht.


----------



## Frostnova (5. März 2009)

wow is ein "rollenspiel" .....welche "rolle" du dabei übernimmst ist doch völlig egal =)


----------



## Daros (5. März 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> b) Gibt es dazu mehrere, teils sehr lange Threads hier.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Den Grund für deren Länge hast du uns eindrucksvoll geliefert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Abgesehen davon ist es doch völlig ok, einen weiblichen Char zu spielen - oder glaubst du, Tomb Raider hatte einen solch großen Erfolg weil plötzlich überall Frauen auf den Geschmack von 3d-Shootern gekommen sind.

Edit: Ich kenne auch eine ganze Zahl Spielerinnen, die einen männlichen Char spiele.


----------



## mmm79 (5. März 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> a) Im Gegensatz zu mir sind viele meiner Chars weiblich.
> b) Gibt es dazu mehrere, teils sehr lange Threads hier.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



komm schon dalmus, da geht noch mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*dalmusanfeuer*

zu a) bei mir auch so

ich denke die meisten wow spieler haben sowohl männliche als auch weibliche chars


----------



## Abrox (5. März 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Eruator hat noch mehr geschafft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



15x, jo das müsste ein neuer Weltrekord sein.

@ Topic:

Mein 1. Char (Schurke) war Männlich.
Mein 2. Char (Priester) war Weiblich, weil männlich aus meiner sicht unpassend war.
Mein 3. Char (Krieger) ist Weiblich, weil ich nen Orc wollte und man Orcfrauen so wenig sieht.


Mach dir keine Gedanken. Das ist egal was du nimmst. Es muss dir gefallen, nicht anderen.


----------



## Davatar (5. März 2009)

Zieh Deinem männlichen Char ne Robe an, zeig ihn Deinem Freund und er wird sehn warum man weibliche Casterklassen spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter22 (5. März 2009)

Moin erstmal^^

Naja gibt viele männliche Spieler die weibl. Chars haben weil die einfach bei manchen Klassen mehr Style haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (5. März 2009)

also ich wüsste net warum du ich schämen solltest, das is ma ne abwechslung, ich hatte auch nen Tauren dudu (männlich) aber die tauren verspährenimmer den bildschirm also hab ich mir nen weiblichen tauren schami gemacht , die laufen meiner meinung cooler usw.

also kaum einer kennt dich da in wirklichkeit, viele männer spielen auch weibliche char.

Keiner der Männer die woow spielen können sagen das sie noch ne nen weiblichen char. erstellt/ gespielt habne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leilax (5. März 2009)

Naja ich spiele auch nur weibliche Chars (bis auf Tauren oder Zwerge weil die genial aussehen).
Meine Freundin hingegen spielt nur Männliche Chars.

Also mach dir nix raus.
Wiegesagt ich seh mich als Mann schon den ganzen Tag, da schau ich mir doch lieber einen weiblichen Körper im Spiel an.


----------



## Flosche (5. März 2009)

bin männlich und hab nur männliche chars. weibliche chars find ich irgendwie alle blöd xD


----------



## Zenti (5. März 2009)

also meine weibliche trollin finde ich hübsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thegnar (5. März 2009)

Weibliche Chars ftw!

Ausser Zwerge die gehen mal gar nicht.


----------



## Technocrat (5. März 2009)

Thegnar schrieb:


> Ausser Zwerge die gehen mal gar nicht.



Wieso? Angie zeigt doch, was mit der Klasse geht!


----------



## BurningShaddow (5. März 2009)

Mein main char ist auch weiblich... und keiner lacht dadrüber... wenn doch sag ich immer den satz den Nimeroth schon geschrieben hat und dann sind die ganz schnell ruhig.

In meiner gilde bin ich auch oft im ts drin und keiner beschwert sich das ich als Mann nen weiblichen Char spiele  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hasal (5. März 2009)

Thegnar schrieb:


> Weibliche Chars ftw!
> 
> Ausser Zwerge die gehen mal gar nicht.



Oh ja...sry, aber ich weiß nicht wie manche weibliche Zwerge spielen können.

@Topic: Spiele auch ab und an meine weiblichen Chars neben meinen männlichen Mains. Ich sags mal so, solange man sich nicht als Frau ausgibt passt das schon.


----------



## Kamaji (5. März 2009)

Du solltest dich nicht schämen einen weiblichen Char zu spielen. Vielmehr solltest du dich schämen die Rasse "Nachtelf" zu spielen.


----------



## BlauBaschBube (5. März 2009)

Also mein main ist nen Kerl und iwie twinke ich nur noch weibl. chars kp wieso. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Warscheinlich wegen abwechslung oder so...

Und ich frag mich was daran so komisch sein soll ?!


----------



## heinzelmännchen (5. März 2009)

Das is doch egal was du spielst, es is ein SPIEL, 
da kannste spielen was du willst xD

Ich selber hatte auch nen weiblichen Char und es waren auch viele in meiner Gilde, die als Mann nen weiblichen Char gespielt haben, 
war am Anfang lustig, wenn man dachte, dass der Char vonner Frau gespielt wurde und im TS auf einmal ne Männerstimme auftauchte ^^

Also mach einfach wassu willst, schließlich muss dir der Char gefallen, und warum sollte man sich für seinen Char schämen?


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (5. März 2009)

Also ich spiele generell bei RPGs nur männliche Chars, weil ich mich da besser reinversetzen kann (welcher Mann versteht schon die Frauen wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Aber wenn ein Mann einen weiblichen Char spielen will... ist doch ganz normal... soll er doch. Das ist ja schliesslich ein Rollenspiel. Und wie der Name es sagt, man spielt eine Rolle. Wenn dem nicht so wäre, dann müsste ja nicht nur jeder das Geschlecht nehmen, dass er selbst ist, sondern er dürfte auch nur mit Menschen spielen. Denn ich bin kein Orc, kein Nachtelf und schon garnicht untot.

Und wenn man ausgelacht wird, weil man als Mann einen weiblichen Char spielt, dann kann man ja mal nachfragen, ob derjenie der da so rumlacht vielleicht nicht auch mal Spiele wie Tomb Raider, Portal und Konsorten (in denen eben Frauen die Spielfigur sind) gespielt hat. Oder anders herum müsste man ja alle Frauen auslachen, die Computerspiele spielen, in denen die Spielfigur ein männlicher Held ist (was ja beim grössten Teil so ist).

Erst wenn Du anfangen solltest, Dich im RL in die Rolle der Frau hinein zu versetzen würde ich mir Gedanken machen... aber für sowas gibts heutzutage ja operative Möglichkeiten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enuki (5. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also als echter weiblicher Char finde ich es höchst irritierend, ständig auf männliche Spieler mit weiblichen Chars zu treffen. Nachvollziehbar sind die wenn auch zum Teil platten Beweggründe schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Außerdem behandel ich weibliche Chars auch netter als männliche. Die wirken halt (bis auf Zwergendamen^^) zarter und zerbrechlicher und haben meist klangvollere Namen.

Trotzdem bin ich immer wieder schockiert, wenn ich dann ingame das ein oder andere Real-Pic eines grazilen Wow-Avatars sehe (xchar-faces ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Naja, wie gesagt. Game ist game und jeder soll das spielen, was ihm am meisten Freude macht.


Gruß, 

das Enuki


----------



## djmayman (5. März 2009)

ich seh lieber ner weiblichen B11 auf dem arsch als nem männlichen. die und untote sind die einzigen weiblichen chars die mir auf hordenseite wirklich gefallen. deshalb sind auch 3 twinks die 70 bzw. 80 sind weiblich/B11.

ps: mein main ist männlicher ork


----------



## SicVenom (5. März 2009)

Ich hab auch männliche und weibliche chars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kriterien für die geschlechter sind bei mir castanimation und aussehn der rüssis : kurz Style
außerdem ist es nur ein spiel


----------



## Enuki (5. März 2009)

btw Ich käme irgendwie als Frau nie auf die Idee einen männlichen Char anzufangen... Scheinbar haben die nicht so reizende Knackärsche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Raziel_ (5. März 2009)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Denn ich bin kein Orc, kein Nachtelf und schon garnicht untot.


Schrei das nicht zu laut heraus. Was man so Montag morgens auf den Strassen und in den Büros sieht kommt den Rassen dann doch ziemlich ähnlich.

Was das Geschlecht betrifft, spiele ich als Main auch einen weiblichen Charakter. Argument? Ich seh schon genug Männer auf der Arbeit, im Spiegel oder im Freundeskreis. Ausserdem möcht ich nicht stundenlang auch noch auf einen Männerarsch schauen.

Bei meinen RP-Realm-Chars sieht das anders aus. Ich bin ein Mann und denke wie ein Mann. Also sind diese Chars alles Männer.


----------



## Saminia (5. März 2009)

Is doch völlig egal ob nun ein Mann n weiblichen Char spielt oder ne Frau nen männlichen oder was weiß ich...
Der Main von meinem Freund zB ist auch n weiblicher Dreanei...und ich spiele auch einige männliche Chars obwohl ich im rl weiblich bin.
Ich denk mal deine Freunde haben dich auch nur n bissl aufn Arm genomm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also mach dir ma keine Sorgen, außerdem hats manchmal auch vorteile n weiblichen Char zu haben, wenn dann alle denken du bist auch rl weiblich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber wenn du mal überlgest...soviele weibliche Chars die rumlaufen...wenn das alles Frauen wären, würde wohl mehr Frauen als Männer WoW spielen,oder? ^^
lg Nimia


----------



## Blutlos (5. März 2009)

Hm, bei uns in der Gilde spielen Männer männliche oder weibliche Charaktere (und manchmal sogar beides), Frauen  männliche oder weibliche Charaktere (und manchmal sogar beides) und es kommt sogar vor, dass gespielte Charaktere ihr Geschlecht wechseln. 

Seltsamerweise hat bei uns und in unserem ingame Bekanntenkreis niemand ein Problem damit.

Sind wir einfach nur komisch oder liegt es eventuell nur daran, dass bei uns der Altersdurchschnitt über 30 liegt und wir uns unserer Sexualität ausreichend bewußt sind, um diese in einem bloßen Spiel nicht übermäßig ernst zu nehmen?


----------



## Ohrensammler (5. März 2009)

@ TE

Frag doch im Gegenzug mal deinen Kumpel was bei ihm nicht rund läuft:

Offensichtlich starrt er ja lieber stundenlang Kerle als Frauen an.

Da müsste ihn zum Schweigen bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (5. März 2009)

kingrool schrieb:


> hallo
> spiele normal ein männlichen jäger nachtelf.
> nun habe ich mir ein druiden nachtelf weiblich erstellt und spiele damit auch.
> nun hat ein freund von mir darüber gelacht das ich einen weiblichen char spiele
> ...



WTF

Keiner weiß ob du M o. W im RL bist...


----------



## Kafka (5. März 2009)

Nein, musst dich nicht schämen. Es bedeutet nur das du potentiell im rl auch lieber ne Frau wärst^^ ne scherz is nix dabei, ich geh ma davon aus das fast jeder spieler chars von mit beiden Geschlechtern hat^^


----------



## nirvanager1 (5. März 2009)

LOL
ich lach mich tot!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sau geiler nonsense thread^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
is doch so wayne was fürn geschlecht man nimt
oder glaubst du weil ich nen n811 nim bin ich in RL auch einer?!


----------



## Kaammi (5. März 2009)

Also ich kenne auch mehr als genug männliche spieler die einen weiblichen char spielen,also lass dich nicht fertig machen,solange du privat keine frauen klamotten anziehst ist alles in bester ordnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (5. März 2009)

kingrool schrieb:


> nun hat ein freund von mir darüber gelacht das ich einen weiblichen char spiele
> als Mann.



Ach,.. erzähl ihnen einfach du hast schon ein nettes Mädel in Wow kennengelernt die es besonders gut fand, dass du auch als Mann ohne Probleme mal einen weiblichen Char spielen kannst. Das es von geistiger Reife zeugt und Frauen darauf stehen! Und dann wundere dich nicht wenn deine Kumpels dann klammheimlich im Startgebiet ihre weiblichen Chars hochleveln! XD


----------



## Asmardin (5. März 2009)

@Arosk im dritten Satz, ganz am Ende, schreibt er , der TE, er sei ein Mann^^


----------



## advanced08 (5. März 2009)

musst dich nicht schämen immerhin siehst du nicht mehr den knackigen männerpo xD


----------



## Arosk (5. März 2009)

Asmardin schrieb:


> @Arosk im dritten Satz, ganz am Ende, schreibt er , der TE, er sei ein Mann^^



Das wissen aber die anderen die WoW spielen im Normalfall nicht xD


----------



## realten (5. März 2009)

kingrool schrieb:


> hallo
> spiele normal ein männlichen jäger nachtelf.
> nun habe ich mir ein druiden nachtelf weiblich erstellt und spiele damit auch.
> nun hat ein freund von mir darüber gelacht das ich einen weiblichen char spiele
> ...



Ich finde das erste viel 'bedenklicher' als das zweite


----------



## Asmardin (5. März 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Das wissen aber die anderen die WoW spielen im Normalfall nicht xD



Ah, jetzt komm ich mit!^^

Stimmt, an sich is es ja total wurscht!


----------



## IwanNI (5. März 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Hm....da würd ich mal nen Brief ans Dr. Sommer Team schreiben und die das fragen...
> 
> Ernsthaft: Sag deinem Kollegen, daß du lieber auf ein wohlgeformtes Frauenhinterteil, als auf nen haarigen Männerarsch guckst.
> Dann frag ihn warum er das nicht tut...
> ...



richtig!


Mein Main is auch Männlich, mein Twink is weiblich und mein Bank-Char auch. Eben aus o.g. Grund.


----------



## Vilanoil-Taerar (5. März 2009)

IwanNI schrieb:


> richtig!
> 
> 
> Mein Main is auch Männlich, mein Twink is weiblich und mein Bank-Char auch. Eben aus o.g. Grund.


Jep ich halts mit meinen Blutelfinen Pala genauso...
Das du weibliche Chars spielst ist solange als Mann kein Problem bis du auf die Idee kommst Druiden auf Horden Seite zu spielen...


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (5. März 2009)

Schämen lol...
Ich meine, wenn dir von ner bestimmten Rasse die weibliche Version mehr gefällt, kannst doch spielen ^^ Immerhin ists dein Charakter, nicht der von irgendwem anderes. Zudem spielen viele Männer weibliche Chars z.b. weil sie besser aussehen oder weil sie irgendwelche Emotes geiler machen (was ich nich nachvollziehen kann xD)


----------



## Arosk (5. März 2009)

Vilanoil-Taerar schrieb:


> Jep ich halts mit meinen Blutelfinen Pala genauso...
> Das du weibliche Chars spielst ist solange als Mann kein Problem bis du auf die Idee kommst Druiden auf Horden Seite zu spielen...



Weiblicher Taure = ftw

Also Ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (5. März 2009)

Ich hab nur weibliche chars. Auser mein Zwerg das hat aber ein bestimmten grund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da giebt es doch aber so ein spruch. Oder? Fällt mir grade aber net ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuschel21 (5. März 2009)

Ich zocke ja auch nen weib. char also schämen must du dich da net, bin ja auch nen junge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuschel21 (5. März 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Da giebt es doch aber so ein spruch. Oder? Fällt mir grade aber net ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vlt nur echte männer spielen W. Chars ?^^


----------



## neo1986 (5. März 2009)

wuschel21 schrieb:


> Vlt nur echte männer spielen W. Chars ?^^


genau so war der


----------



## M1ghtymage (5. März 2009)

mhh jo wie ging der denn nochma....


----------



## ShadowXanTos (5. März 2009)

kingrool schrieb:


> hallo
> spiele normal ein männlichen jäger nachtelf.
> nun habe ich mir ein druiden nachtelf weiblich erstellt und spiele damit auch.
> nun hat ein freund von mir darüber gelacht das ich einen weiblichen char spiele
> ...



lach du ihn doch aus weil er männliche chars spielt, könnte ja sein das er homose*uelle neigungen hat.
wobei, wenn ich lese das du normalerweiße einen männlichen nachtelf.. stop. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenrin (5. März 2009)

Ich finde es völlig in Ordnung. Ich hab schließlich auch keine Lust immer nur einen Mann hinterher zugucken. Doch sei vorsichtig, erstell dir keine männ... weibliche Zwergin. 

Pls Blizz, nehmt sie aus dem Spiel. Etwas derart abartiges, darf auf die Jugend nicht losgelassen werde.


----------



## Aromat05 (5. März 2009)

kingrool schrieb:


> hallo
> spiele normal ein männlichen jäger nachtelf.
> nun habe ich mir ein druiden nachtelf weiblich erstellt und spiele damit auch.
> nun hat ein freund von mir darüber gelacht das ich einen weiblichen char spiele
> ...


Ne musst du nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber macht dich auf so blöde anmachen gefasst von den  notgeilen 12-16 Jährigen, die an machen.^^


----------



## Animos93 (5. März 2009)

XD Spiel ne Schami Orcfrau mit T7,5 Voll und ne Blutelfe mage und schäme mich nicht dafür


----------



## HexerFTW (5. März 2009)

Fenrin schrieb:


> Ich finde es völlig in Ordnung. Ich hab schließlich auch keine Lust immer nur einen Mann hinterher zugucken. Doch sei vorsichtig, erstell dir keine männ... weibliche Zwergin.
> 
> Pls Blizz, nehmt sie aus dem Spiel. Etwas derart abartiges, darf auf die Jugend nicht losgelassen werde.



Ich schließ mich deiner Bitte voll an!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (5. März 2009)

Also ich finde bei manchnen Rassen die weibliche Form einfach vom optischen her ansprechender... z.B. bei den Blutelfen, Nachtelfen, Draenei und denUntoten.
Da du in WoW ja in die Rolle eines Charakteres schlüpst ist es doch egal ob mänlich oder weiblich. Schämen sollteste dich nicht, weil du männlich bist aber in WoW nen weibichen Char spielst.^^ Spiel das was dir besser geällt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn mein Untoter Schurke weiblich wäre, würds mir jetzt auch besser gefallen, sieht einfach stylischer aus.^^


----------



## Shamiden (5. März 2009)

ich hatte zuerst ne männl char nen schurken 
dann hab ich ne nachtelf jägerin ausprobiert und zock imma noch mit großer freude 
der schurke is vom main zum pvp twink degradiert worden


----------



## Keksautomat (5. März 2009)

Ich spiele ausschließlich weibliche Chars. Das als Junge ^^
Nicht weil ich "ein Problem" hab - nö, hab RL und ne Freundin und so weiter.

Warum dann ?
Einfach nur so ! xD keine Ahnung xD


----------



## plopp123 (5. März 2009)

kingrool schrieb:


> nun hat ein freund von mir darüber gelacht das ich einen weiblichen char spiele
> als Mann.



ist er 11 und findet Mädchen doof?
Spaß bei Seite. Zwar ist mein Main männlich aber meine Twinks sind fast ausschließlich weiblich.
Und nein, du musst dich nicht schämen.


----------



## Anduris (5. März 2009)

plopp123 schrieb:


> ist er 11 und findet Mädchen doof?


wahrscheinlich. xD


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (5. März 2009)

In den meisten Spiele sind die Hauptfiguren Männer und ist das erste was man tut auf den Arsch zu starren?
Ich spiele WoW um spass zu haben und nicht um mich an Pixelärsche aufzugeilen.
Hat jemals einem bei: CS:S, BF2, GTA oder sogar Super Mario etc. das aussehen der Figur interessiert und evtl nicht gespielt nur weil die Männlich sind? "iih ich bin nicht Schwul, ich spiele keine Männlichen Charaktere!"
Ist toll das man in WoW seinen Charakter individuell gestalten kann aber Sätze wie "ich will nicht auf einem Männerarsch starren müssen" sind dumm. 

Bei mir sind alle Nahkämpfer, Tanks und Jäger -Männlich. Caster und Heiler Weiblich. (na Dudu ist jetzt ausnahme und wurde in WotLK als HeiloOr missbraucht)


----------



## Darkfire936 (5. März 2009)

kingrool schrieb:


> hallo
> spiele normal ein männlichen jäger nachtelf.
> nun habe ich mir ein druiden nachtelf weiblich erstellt und spiele damit auch.
> nun hat ein freund von mir darüber gelacht das ich einen weiblichen char spiele
> ...



warum sollte man sich dafür schämen.Es ist ein Rollenspiel und dort versetzt man sich in eine selbst ausgedachte Person.Und da muss ja nicht jeder Charachter männlich sein.

edit:Spiele selbst ne Nachtelfe^^


----------



## Werer (5. März 2009)

Auch ich spiele einige weibliche Chars.Warum?

Ganz einfach weil sie besser aussehen. Bestes Bsp is ja wohl der B11...würde niemals einen männlichen spielen weil se einfach irgendwie besch... aussehen. Das gleich gilt aber zb für weibliche Trolle oder Orks...mir gefällts net.

Man hat ja zum Glück die Auswahl und warum net nutzen?

Was glaubt ihr würde geschehen wenn weibliche User nur weibliche Chars erstellen könnten? All die Typen die sich nur über ihr Alter Ego trauen das andere Geschlecht anzusprechen, würden unsere weibliche Community ja vollspammen...Stalking per WoW^^

Nee im Ernst is gut so wie es ist und solange der Char spielen kann ist es mit wurscht wer da sitzt:-)

Ok muss sagen, war mal mit 4 Mädels in ner Ini und im TS...war nur saukomisch wie wir mit all den Klischees um uns warfen


----------



## Benrok (5. März 2009)

Ich spiel männliche und weibliche chars je nach lust und laune schämen muss man sich wohl nicht is ja nur ein spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nerfi (5. März 2009)

kingrool schrieb:


> hallo
> spiele normal ein männlichen jäger nachtelf.
> nun habe ich mir ein druiden nachtelf weiblich erstellt und spiele damit auch.
> nun hat ein freund von mir darüber gelacht das ich einen weiblichen char spiele
> ...



langsam kommts mir vor dass die leute wegen jeden shüt nen thread erstellen :S


----------



## EisblockError (5. März 2009)

Ich habe eine Süße Blutelf Paladina aber sonst nur männliche Zwerge (wobei man bei denen Mann von Frau nicht unterscheinden kann^^)

Ich bin männlich


----------



## kanly (5. März 2009)

mal so mal so je nach rasse/klasse was einem optisch gefällt
und mal ehrlich wer aus der geschlechtswahl eines spiel chars nen rückschluss aufs leben zieht ist entweder ca 9 1/2 
oder ehr einfachen geistes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schöner wärs wenn die wahl ne auswirkung aus spiel hätte 

Weiblcihe chars = +10 auf kochen und schneidern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durin-Baelgun (5. März 2009)

Dafür musst du dich nicht schämen, für die Frage aber schon.


----------



## Brubanani (5. März 2009)

@Durin-Baelgun



/sign


----------



## SixNight (5. März 2009)

Nein musste dich nicht für schämen die meisten männlichen chars in wow sehen gay aus ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab z.b 4 Jahre Ally gezockt und alle 10 Chars sind Weiblich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und jetzt zock ich horde und wie man in der Signatur sehen kann ist der auch weiblich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cupertino (5. März 2009)

Schreib doch auch mal an Dr Sommer!


----------



## Shadoweffect (5. März 2009)

Bist du im Rl ein Nachtelf ? Nein ? Dann ist es egal ob dein Char m. oder w. ist, du verkörperst ihn nicht.
Das einzig korrekte wäre ein male human.


----------



## Santa_Chief (5. März 2009)

ist dein ding ...
aber naja für mich ist es bisschen homo naja muss jeder selber wissen ich mag männer die männer spielen eher als männer die frauen spielen.. <.<


----------



## -Darxx (5. März 2009)

Was ist dran schlimm, weibliche Chars zu erstellen. Villeicht ist es einfach schöner mal ner nachtelfe auf den hintern zu starren, als einem männlichen Zwerg. (Nichts gegen Zwerge) Doch wer meint eine Trollin sei hübsch... Naja.


----------



## Anduris (5. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadoweffect (5. März 2009)

Achja, schon wieder so viele Flames über Zwerg-Frauen. 
Sucht mal ein gutes Gesicht-Haarkombo aus und gebt der Guten mehr als die Level-1-Startlumpen zum anziehen. 
Zwerg-Priesterinnen mit Robe sehen echt ganz gut aus und sind neben die männlichen Zwergen #1 Choice wenn man als Priest erfolgreich Arena spielen möchte ( Hi @ Stoneform ).



> aber naja für mich ist es bisschen homo naja muss jeder selber wissen ich mag männer die männer spielen eher als männer die frauen spielen.. <.<



Definiere deine Auffassung von "homo".


----------



## Lootelf (6. März 2009)

kingrool schrieb:


> hallo
> spiele normal ein männlichen jäger nachtelf.
> nun habe ich mir ein druiden nachtelf weiblich erstellt und spiele damit auch.
> nun hat ein freund von mir darüber gelacht das ich einen weiblichen char spiele
> ...


Ja, schämen solltest du dich!


Spoiler



Solche Leute noch "Freund" zu nennen



Wobei ne Therapie wohl besser wäre.


Spoiler



Dein "Freund" scheint ein ziemlich gestörtes Verhältnis zu seiner eigenen Sexualität zu haben.



Mit virtuellen Puppen spielen ist sowieso nur Mädchenkram.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grüße,
Lootelf 


Spoiler



(Mensch Priester, weiblich; Zwerg Paladin, männlich; Gnom Magier, weiblich; Zwerg Jäger, männlich; Gnom Schurke, weiblich)


----------



## La Saint (6. März 2009)

Shadoweffect schrieb:


> Achja, schon wieder so viele Flames über Zwerg-Frauen.
> Sucht mal ein gutes Gesicht-Haarkombo aus und gebt der Guten mehr als die Level-1-Startlumpen zum anziehen.
> Zwerg-Priesterinnen mit Robe sehen echt ganz gut aus und sind neben die männlichen Zwergen #1 Choice wenn man als Priest erfolgreich Arena spielen möchte ( Hi @ Stoneform ).



Mmmh, was verstehst du denn bei einer Zwergin unter einer Gesichthaar-Kombo? Oberlippen- und Kinnbart zugleich?

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Ayi (27. März 2009)

so...

ob Zwergenfrauen und Trollfrauen hübsch oder häßlich sind, überlass ich mal euch.. Was mich betrifft, ich spiele eigentlich nur weibliche Chars, wobei ich im RL ebenfalls weiblich bin. Aber ich kenne viele Männer, die weibliche Chars spielen (und auch weibliche Spieler, die männliche Chars spielen.. wenn auch eher weniger) Mit beidem hab ich kein Problem, WoW ist nunmal ein Rollenspiel, da kann man in die Rolle schlüpfen, die einem zusagt


----------



## Cali75 (27. März 2009)

Mal anders rum gesehen, mein Main ist wie ich weiblich, aber die Mehrheit meiner Chars ist männlich. Schäm ich mich dafür ? NEIN. Warum auch.

Soll jeder machen wie es ihm gefällt, lass dich nicht von anderen schräg anmachen, ist wahrscheinlich nur der Neid auf deine sexy Elfe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakypriest (27. März 2009)

Ich wollte unbedint einen Paladin spielen (bin selbst Horde).

Also blieb mir keine wahl als einen Weiblichen Char zu nehmen.
Denn Männlich Blutelfen gehen ja mal gar nicht.


----------



## Mäuserich (27. März 2009)

Ich selbst bin männlich und meine nenneswert gepielten Chars sind:

- Blutelf Paladin
- Tauren Druid*in*
- Tauren Schaman*in*
- Tauren Jäger*in*
- Menschen Paldin
- Nachtelfen Druid*in*
- Gnomen Krieger*in*

Ob ein Char bei mir weiblich oder männlich wird entscheide ich einfach nach meinem opitschem Geschmack, im Falle von Blutelfe finde ich die Weibchen einfach nur hässlich, gleiches gilt für Nachtelfen Männer daher das entsprechende Gegenteil (finde diese Rassen aber generell hässlich, nur hat man wegen der Klasse keine andere Wahl). Bei Tauren und Gnomen mag ich beide Geschlechter aber die Weibchen finde ich da doch einen Tick schöner. Bei dem Menschen war es mir im Prinzip egal, aber für den Kerl gabs die schickere Frisur ^^

Und schämen tue ich mich für keinen meiner Chars (OK, vielleicht der Mensch, hätte wohl doch eher nen Drenai machen sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Geschlecht des WoW Avatars ist doch sowas von egal...

Das einzige ist da ich, wenn über Chars rede deren Spieler-Geschlecht ich nicht kenne ich ihn / sie entsprechend des Char-Geschlechts bezeichne bis ich es besser weiss.

[edit] Was ich noch interessant finde ist, dass ich sehr viele Männer kenne die auch Mädels spielen, aber von den vielen Frauen die ich in WoW kenne haben bis auf EINE nur weibliche Chars und die einze hat auch nur einen kleinen männlichen Twink, sonst aber auch nur Frauen.


----------



## Pcasso (27. März 2009)

willst u 6 stunden am tag nem kerl aufn arsch schauen? ^^ ob virtuell oder nicht


----------



## mastergery (27. März 2009)

kingrool schrieb:


> hallo
> spiele normal ein männlichen jäger nachtelf.
> nun habe ich mir ein druiden nachtelf weiblich erstellt und spiele damit auch.
> nun hat ein freund von mir darüber gelacht das ich einen weiblichen char spiele
> ...




Ich meine das ist doch egal, du bist doch auch im RL kein Nachtelf oder?
Ist ein Fantasygame, da ist dir freigestellt was du spielen willst....


----------



## Munzale (27. März 2009)

Ich bin selbst eine Frau, und spiele auch weibliche Chars. 
Allerdings kenne ich einige Männer/Jungs die weibliche Chars spielen. Was daran so schlimm sein soll verstehe ich nicht....


----------



## Mondokawaki (27. März 2009)

@TE ich bin männlich und spiele nur weibliche chars hat was mit ästhetik zu tun.
Ich schau eben lieber ner smexy blutelfin den ganzen tag aufn hintern als nem Ork^^

Wenn dein Freund das komisch findet frag ihn doch mal ob er auf männerärsche steht und deswegen den ganzen tag da draufguggt ^^ ich denke dann is er ruhig


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (27. März 2009)

kingrool schrieb:


> muss ich mich dafür schämen?



ja


----------



## Pcasso (27. März 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Ich wollte unbedint einen Paladin spielen (bin selbst Horde).
> 
> Also blieb mir keine wahl als einen Weiblichen Char zu nehmen.
> Denn Männlich Blutelfen gehen ja mal gar nicht.




das denk ich mir auch, männliche blutelfen sind ja schon der witz schlechthin....da hast du dann den imba krieger der lichts .... einen starken muskolösen paladin..... du läufst auf den gegner zu voller adrenalin, du machst einen sprung auf ihn zu indem der daumen über die leertaste gleitet und dann kommt sie....die fürchterliche und angsteinflössende piruette....ehm....was war das??? ein versuch den gegner zum totlachen zu bringen?? der unerfüllte traum eines baletttänzers aufgrund von komplexen aus der kindheit weil der vater es verboten hat? eine warme ader?? ich weiss es nicht, aber was ich weiss ist, dass männliche palas mit ihrem stripper tanz + piruetten sprung ein absoluter belustigungsfaktor sind, weder furchterregend oder gefährlich


----------



## Lootelf (27. März 2009)

Munzale schrieb:


> Allerdings kenne ich einige Männer/Jungs die weibliche Chars spielen. Was daran so schlimm sein soll verstehe ich nicht....



Weil der dauerhaft pubertierende WoW-Durchschnitt Kerle mit weiblichen Chars für sexuell gestört hält.

Wer halt selbst keine eigene Sexualität hat und seine Erfahrungen ausschließlich aus Funk, Fernsehen und der Bravo bezieht, kommt halt zu solchen haarstäubenden Argumentationsketten.
Und wer von uns hat sich nicht schon von einem "Ey, das ist doch voll schwul" eines 12-jährigen beeinflussen lassen?


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (27. März 2009)

Weibliche Chars haben blos nen kleinen Haken^^  Auf RP Servern muss man damit leben das man grade als Nachtelfe oder Draenei in Caster Klamotten gerne mal angeflirtet wird XD  

Ich hab mir meine Nachtelfin DK ja gemacht weil da die Rüstung "besser" aussieht als bei Kerlen^^


----------



## Bluescreen07 (27. März 2009)

Es gibt Rassen da gehen männliche Chars gar nicht (außer man ist Kölner) --> Nachtelfen, Blutelfen, Draenei, Gnome und Trolle


----------



## Schokotatze (27. März 2009)

kingrool schrieb:


> hallo
> spiele normal ein männlichen jäger nachtelf.
> nun habe ich mir ein druiden nachtelf weiblich erstellt und spiele damit auch.
> nun hat ein freund von mir darüber gelacht das ich einen weiblichen char spiele
> ...




Wenn du sonst keine Probs hast, dann gz. 

Ist doch wurst ob männlich oder weiblich. 

Grüße


----------



## BaseBowler (27. März 2009)

Bei allen Online-Spielen werden in der Regel 80% aller weiblichen Chars von Männern gespielt. Ist also nichts ungewöhnliches.


----------



## Dödens (27. März 2009)

Also mal erlich es gibt weibliche und männliche chars zur auswahl! Das wär ja mal was das ich als Frau nur weibliche chars spielen dürfte!
Warum sollte man nur das geschlecht wählen das man selber ist. Da noch von homo und Lesbo zu sprechen oder vergleichen zu wollen ist doch absurd, weil egal was RL läuft in wow gehts drum spass am spiel zu haben. 
Wenn ein char durch sein verhalten nervt, nur reklamiert usw. will ich möglichst wenig mit dem zu tun haben und ich seh ja nicht wer am pc sitzt.


----------



## lord just (27. März 2009)

ob männlich oder weiblich ist doch egal. ich spiele je nach rasse was besser ausschaut. man muss doch als mann nicht unbedingt nen mänlichen char spielen auch wenn der einem optisch überhaupt nicht zusagt. da spiel ich doch lieber nen weiblichen char der mir optisch gut gefällt.


----------



## Scrätcher (27. März 2009)

Pcasso schrieb:


> willst u 6 stunden am tag nem kerl aufn arsch schauen? ^^ ob virtuell oder nicht



ich weiß ja nicht was du mit deinem Char ingame tust aber meiner hat immer ne Rüstung an! XD

Natürlich sieht eine Blutelfin in Hotpants ansehnlicher aus als ein Ork in Bermudas aber ich schau genausowenig auf seine Arsch wie ich meinem Mount in die Augen schaue! Verstehste was ich sagen will? Hättest du keinen weiblichen Char vor dir, kämst du garnicht auf die Idee!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OfficerBarbrady (27. März 2009)

Bei den Nachtelfen, Menschen, Draenei´s  muss man einfach weibliche Charakter auswählen. Die Männlichen Charakter sehn einfach richtig Schwul aus.

Ps. Bei den weiblichen Charakteren sehen die Nachtelfen und Untoten am besten aus. Mein Kollega hatt mir gestern WOW mal gezeigt, die weiblichen Untoten sehen scharf aus !


----------



## CaptainFrost (27. März 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> ich weiß ja nicht was du mit deinem Char ingame tust aber meiner hat immer ne Rüstung an! XD
> 
> Natürlich sieht eine Blutelfin in Hotpants ansehnlicher aus als ein Ork in Bermudas aber ich schau genausowenig auf seine Arsch wie ich meinem Mount in die Augen schaue! Verstehste was ich sagen will? Hättest du keinen weiblichen Char vor dir, kämst du garnicht auf die Idee!
> 
> ...



@Topic : Nööö schämen würde ich mich da auch nicht .... Spiele nur weibliche Chars ... ganz einfach weil ich nur mana-klassen spiele .... und da hat es Blizz bei den Männern einfach verkackt ....
Ein Mage oder WL sollte nich nach Krieger aussehen ..... Schaut euch nur mal die menschen an .... da ist das gesicht fast immer das gleiche .... *kommen alle rüber wie Horst (Allymania) ......


----------



## Fujitsus (27. März 2009)

Schüler müßte man sein, um solche "Probleme" zu haben!!!

Keine Angst mein Kleiner, wenn Du größer und erwachsener geworden bist wirst Du sehen, dass es nicht schlimm ist als männliche Person einen weiblichen Charakter zu spielen, oder andersherum.
Früher waren auch Mädchen "doof", auch das geht mit der Zeit vorbei und die Träume vom Feuerwehrmann und Polizist lösen sich auch in Luft auf wenn Du merkst, dat die schei**** Arbeitszeiten haben^^

Bezüglich solcher psychischen Einschnitte im Leben eines Jugendlichen wurde wohl die Frage nach "WoW ab 18" mit ins Leben gerufen xD


Mal drüber nachgedacht xD


----------



## Descartes (27. März 2009)

Wie war die übersetzung nochmal? MMORPG - Many men online role-playing girls?


----------



## aufgeraucht (27. März 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Ernsthaft: Sag deinem Kollegen, daß du lieber auf ein wohlgeformtes Frauenhinterteil, als auf nen haarigen Männerarsch guckst.
> Dann frag ihn warum er das nicht tut...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Topic
Man findet es normal, einen 50 cm kleinen, mit Dackelbeinen und riesigen Ohren versehenen Gnom oder ein grünes Muskelpaket mit Schlägerfresse namens Orc zu zocken und kriegt ne Krise, weil der Char weiblichen Geschlechts ist?!? Wie den Antworten zu entnehmen ist, besteht hier kein Grund zu pauschalisieren, aber paar Bretter weniger vorm Kopf sollten´s bei manch einem schon sein.
Spiele übrigens beide oben genannten Völker... war also net bös gemeint.


----------



## Devilyn (27. März 2009)

hab auch erst nur Nachtelfinen gespielt......

Dann nur Blutelfinen..........

Hatte mittendrin glaube mal ein Gnom und ein Blutelf aber die schauen halt nich so cool.

Und mal im ernst wer mag nich so taffe Frauen like Lara Croft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dein Kumpel ist entweder n Idiot oder kommt einfach nich mit seiner Männlichkeit kla^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deligor (27. März 2009)

OfficerBarbrady schrieb:


> Bei den Nachtelfen, Menschen, Draenei´s  muss man einfach weibliche Charakter auswählen. Die Männlichen Charakter sehn einfach richtig Schwul aus.
> 
> Ps. Bei den weiblichen Charakteren sehen die Nachtelfen und Untoten am besten aus. Mein Kollega hatt mir gestern WOW mal gezeigt, die weiblichen Untoten sehen scharf aus !




Bei den Nachtelfen stimme ich dir noch zu...sehen ein bisschen sehr zierlich aus...naja...sind ja auch Elfen...
Die Menschen sehen nicht schwul sondern dumm aus...das ist ein Unterschied.
Aber Draenei?? Was ist an muskelbepackten Hünen mit Hufen und Tentakeln bitte schwul??

Deine Vorliebe für tote Frauen lass ich mal unkommentiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich für meinen Teil spiele nur männliche Chars, da ich keinen Bock hab von irgendwelchen sabbernden Spinnern angebaggert zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es gibt ja auch 2 Sorten Spieler:

Die einen sehen ihren Char als eine Art "Avatar" an...also eine virtuelle manifestation ihrer Selbst. Diese Spieler übernehmen in der Regel ihr RL Geschlecht mit ins Spiel. Die anderen hingegen spielen ihren Char wie eine Art Tamagochi...sie sehen ihn als eine Art eigenständiges Wesen das nur durch sie gesteuert wird. Diesen Spieler ist es egal wie ihr Char aussieht, solange er ihnen gefällt.

Es kommt auch immer auf die Klasse an finde ich...einem männlichen Draenai steht eine dicke Plattenrüstung einfach besser als eine stoffelige Robe...bei dem weiblichen Gegenstück siehts dann schon wieder anders aus.

Mfg Del


----------



## Epimetheus (27. März 2009)

Naja es gibt Rassen da muß man sich schon eher Sorgen machen wenn man einen männlichen Char spielt. *hust* Blutelf *hust* ^^ Bei Tauren tendier ich dann doch eher zu nem strammen Stier als mit einer kleinen Milchkuh zu spielen ^^


----------



## Scrätcher (27. März 2009)

CaptainFrost schrieb:


> @Topic : Nööö schämen würde ich mich da auch nicht .... Spiele nur weibliche Chars ... ganz einfach weil ich nur mana-klassen spiele .... und da hat es Blizz bei den Männern einfach verkackt ....
> Ein Mage oder WL sollte nich nach Krieger aussehen ..... Schaut euch nur mal die menschen an .... da ist das gesicht fast immer das gleiche .... *kommen alle rüber wie Horst (Allymania) ......



Naja, so ein männlicher Magier ist noch ok, nur Priester find ich als die weiblichen Chars wirklich passender und bei der Horde hat man sich sowieso daran gewöhnt, dass 80 % der Heilpalas weiblich sind!^^



Devilyn schrieb:


> Hatte mittendrin glaube mal ein Gnom und ein Blutelf aber die schauen halt nich so cool.



Dafür lacht keiner so herrlich fies wie ein männlicher Gnom!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromoth (27. März 2009)

kingrool schrieb:


> hallo
> spiele normal ein männlichen jäger nachtelf.
> nun habe ich mir ein druiden nachtelf weiblich erstellt und spiele damit auch.
> nun hat ein freund von mir darüber gelacht das ich einen weiblichen char spiele
> ...



ganz klar: ein fall für Dr.Sommer ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäuserich (27. März 2009)

Pcasso schrieb:


> das denk ich mir auch, männliche blutelfen sind ja schon der witz schlechthin....da hast du dann den imba krieger der lichts .... einen starken muskolösen paladin..... du läufst auf den gegner zu voller adrenalin, du machst einen sprung auf ihn zu indem der daumen über die leertaste gleitet und dann kommt sie....die fürchterliche und angsteinflössende piruette....ehm....was war das??? ein versuch den gegner zum totlachen zu bringen?? der unerfüllte traum eines baletttänzers aufgrund von komplexen aus der kindheit weil der vater es verboten hat? eine warme ader?? ich weiss es nicht, aber was ich weiss ist, dass männliche palas mit ihrem stripper tanz + piruetten sprung ein absoluter belustigungsfaktor sind, weder furchterregend oder gefährlich



Ich gebe dir Recht das männliche Blutelfen der Witz schlechthin sind, nur was bitte sind dann weibliche? Diese Barbies sehen aus würden sie unter dem Gewicht eines Dolches zusammenbrechen, von Plattenrüstung ganz zu schweigen und davon sich von einem Boss hauen zu lassen müssen wir wohl gar nicht erst reden... Ne dann doch lieber das geringere Übel und die leicht "tuckigen" BE-Männchen ertragen ^^




OfficerBarbrady schrieb:


> Bei den Nachtelfen, Menschen, Draenei´s  muss man einfach weibliche Charakter auswählen. Die Männlichen Charakter sehn einfach richtig Schwul aus.
> 
> Ps. Bei den weiblichen Charakteren sehen die Nachtelfen und Untoten am besten aus. Mein Kollega hatt mir gestern WOW mal gezeigt, die weiblichen Untoten sehen scharf aus !






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Das sind 3 Rassen bei denen ich die Männer absolut Null mit dem Wort schwul assoziiere... OK ich gebe zu das ich ausser männliche Blutelfen jetzt keine andere Rasse damit in Verbindung bringen würde... Aber im Ernst: was findest du an muskulösen und stämmigen Kerlen bitte schwul?!


----------



## Krobe (27. März 2009)

Echte Männer spielen weibliche Chars!!!!!


----------



## Eckhexaule (27. März 2009)

Ich spiel beides! Wobei ich sagen muss mir ist auch scheiss egal!
Hauptsache die passen irgendwie zur Klasse.
Ich finde zum Beispiel einen Heilenden Druiden komisch. Bei ner Druidin gefällt mir Feral nicht. Stoffträger sind für mich auch eher weiblich, so ein Draenei in Stoff, weiss auch nicht so recht. Aber ich find auch BE weiblich oder NE in Platte nicht so berauschend.

Wahrscheinlich bin ich halt von der alten Garde und kann Frauen nicht kämpfen sehen :-)


----------



## Feuerkatze (27. März 2009)

Beim Druiden ist es doch eigentlich völlig egal, ob Männlein oder Weiblein, schließlich ist man da eh am seltensten in seiner "Originalform"
Bei mir ist es halt ne Kuh geworden, weil die meisten Tauren bei uns männlich sind und ich was anderes haben wollte. Jetzt hab ich festgestellt das eh die männlichen Chars überwiegen, dan wird dann aufgrund von "Einzigartigkeit" wohl der nächste Char auch wieder weiblich, auch wenn ich nicht wirklich ein Problem damit hätte was männliches  zu spielen (bin selbst w).


----------



## Nimroth22 (27. März 2009)

doktor Sommer sagt is doch egal von ihm aus kannst du auch im BH und strapsen vorm pc sitzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Immer dran denken : Scheiß drauf was die anderen sagen , Mut zur Blamage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wildschweib123 (27. März 2009)

OfficerBarbrady schrieb:


> Bei den Nachtelfen, Menschen, Draenei´s  muss man einfach weibliche Charakter auswählen. Die Männlichen Charakter sehn einfach richtig Schwul aus!



Ich denke solche Äußerungen sind hier nicht angebracht.

Aber back to topic: Ich sehe auch nicht das Problem. Wenn man eine weibliche Heldin spielen möchte dann ist zu akzeptieren, und leute die über so etwas Witze machen sind meineserachtens geistig zurückgeblieben. 
So wie ich das sehe, ist es nichts anderes als würde man eine Geschichte mit einer weiblichen Heldin schreiben. Sehe da absolut nicht das Problem. 
Bin jedoch für jede Kritik offen, solange sie konstruktiv ist.


----------



## Sascha_BO (27. März 2009)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Das sind 3 Rassen bei denen ich die Männer absolut Null mit dem Wort schwul assoziiere... OK ich gebe zu das ich ausser männliche Blutelfen jetzt keine andere Rasse damit in Verbindung bringen würde... Aber im Ernst: was findest du an muskulösen und stämmigen Kerlen bitte schwul?!


Eine ähnliche Ansicht vertritt mein Neffe auch, aber so sind´se halt, die pubertierenden. Sobald einer besser aussieht als.... irgend ein kleiner Pummelpickel sind´se halt schwul. Aber gut, er ist erst 13, da muß man noch nicht alles wissen. Allerdings ist er auch ein HipHop-Heini... wahrscheinlich wird er es dann auch nie lernen, zuviel Infos kann sein Hirn nicht verarbeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mich würd ja mal interessieren, wie die "ich schau´nem Kerl nich auf´n Arsch"-Fraktion eigentlich spielt... klebt ihr mit der Nase am Bildschirm und starrt nur auf die Pixelärsche? Ihr wisst aber schon, daß sich das eigentliche Spiel um euren Arsch... ääähm eurem Char herum abspielt, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (27. März 2009)

ich hät gern eure probleme.. sag ihn doch einfach er ist ne schwule sau das er lieber ganze zeit nen dicken fetten arsch eines kerles anstiert Oo mein gott es ist nen spiel lacht man jetzt schon leute in Soul Calibur aus wenn sie nen weiblichen char spielen? Als nächstes darfst du kein spiel mehr spielen wo der hauptcharackter weiblich ist, warum spielt ihr typen eigendlich alle tombraider? das ist ne frau? ihr schwuchteln! (achtung da steckt ein bischen ironie drin)


----------



## Annovella (27. März 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> a) Im Gegensatz zu mir sind viele meiner Chars weiblich.
> b) Gibt es dazu mehrere, teils sehr lange Threads hier.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei mir auch. Von circa 25 Chars sind 20 weiblich bei mir. Auf der Allianzseite gefallen mir die männlichen Wesen nicht vom Kampfstil usw. Auf Hordeseite sind Tauren und Untote super, beim Rest würd ich auch ehr zu den weiblichen Chars tendieren.


----------



## Akarana (27. März 2009)

Ich finde es seltsam, dass man sich darüber überhaupt Gedanken machen muss... Das ist doch so egal, dass... ...mir gerade noch nicht mal ein passender Vergleich einfällt. Jedem halt das seine.


----------



## Epixor (27. März 2009)

Nabend,

Sry das muss ich loswerden?

Ich hätte dich andersherum ausgelacht, du spielst nen männlichen Nachtelf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darussios (27. März 2009)

kingrool schrieb:


> hallo
> spiele normal ein männlichen jäger nachtelf.
> nun habe ich mir ein druiden nachtelf weiblich erstellt und spiele damit auch.
> nun hat ein freund von mir darüber gelacht das ich einen weiblichen char spiele
> ...



Musst dich ganz und gar nicht schämen.
Ich werde deinem Freund eher unterstellen, dass er kein normaler Mann ist, weil normale Männer kein Problem damit haben, nen weiblichen Char zu zocken.
Bei mir sind alle Chars bis auf meinen untoten Hexer weiblich.

Der UD und seine Bunnies scherze ich auch gerne drüber.

In manchen Fällen sind weibliche Chars sogar viel besser als männliche.
Ich sag nur Blutelfen da sind die Damen doch viel besser vom Aussehen her ergo mehr Spielspaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fren (27. März 2009)

Ich spiele auch einen weiblichen char,wo ist das problem ob man männlich oder weiblich ist der char sollte einen gefallen wären den spielen


----------



## Mirando (27. März 2009)

kingrool schrieb:


> hallo
> spiele normal ein männlichen jäger nachtelf.
> nun habe ich mir ein druiden nachtelf weiblich erstellt und spiele damit auch.
> nun hat ein freund von mir darüber gelacht das ich einen weiblichen char spiele
> ...



ICh seh das so , dass ich wenn ich schon einem char die ganze zeit auf das hinterteil sehen muss, dann guck ich lieber auf einen weilblichen Char^^

PS: hab männliche un weibliche ^^ mein erster war männlich danach nur weilblich


----------



## Shadoweffect (27. März 2009)

> Bei mir sind alle Chars bis auf meinen untoten Hexer weiblich.
> 
> Der UD und seine Bunnies scherze ich auch gerne drüber.



Einen toten-ähnlichen mit vielen jungen, hübschen Frauen?

Hugh hefner detected ;P


----------



## Forderz (27. März 2009)

spiele auch weibl Chars, immerhin 4/8 Chars sind weiblich (3 davon Blutelfinnen und 1 Untote 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

kommt halt auf die Klasse an find ich, die weibl Chars bei mir sind Priester, Schurke, Jäger (Blutelfen) und Hexe (UD)

joa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (27. März 2009)

"Ich bin mir meiner Männlichkeit so bewusst, dass ich es nicht nötig habe mir einen männlichen Chara zu erstellen und die Welt mit hübschen Damen bereichern kann"

(so ungefähres) Zitat der Signatur von einem User hier


Also nein, das ist nichts wofür er lachen sollte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darussios (27. März 2009)

Shadoweffect schrieb:


> Einen toten-ähnlichen mit vielen jungen, hübschen Frauen?
> 
> Hugh hefner detected ;P



Vielleicht bin ich es auch und hab nur perfekt Deutsch gelernt.

Mysteriös oder? *Galileo Mystery Team anruf*


----------



## Teradas (27. März 2009)

Ich bin auch Männlich und spiele weiblichen Char.
Ist doch auch egal du versetzt dich inGame ja in eine Rolle,wieso als Mann dann keine Frau?


----------



## Pfropfen (27. März 2009)

etwa 70% aller weblichen chars werden von männern gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ObelixHix (27. März 2009)

Ich finde es gut dass du dir einen weiblichen Char angelegt hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich schaue mir auch lieber eine Blutelfenmagierin als einen Magier an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Aber solltest du jehmals vorhaben mit diesem Char zu heiraten dan sag deinen Pahtner voher ,dass hinter der Nachtelfe ein Mann sitzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imagino (27. März 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> ja



/sign

Also ich kenn 2 Magierinnen, die sind schwul.

Haben wir da jetzt ein neues Problem?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (27. März 2009)

Ich hab auch sowohl M als auch W Charaktere....

Wieso, weshalb, warum?

Keine ahnung, such mir das wohl zur Klasse aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichname (27. März 2009)

Hab auch weibliche Chars. Die Blutelfinnen sind einfach damn hot xD
Gibt nichts hotteres als ne rothaarige Blutelfe Paladina (also im virtual life) ^^


----------



## Shamiden (27. März 2009)

go weibl. ich spiel auch ne nachtelfe und bin zufriedner als mit meim männl. chars kp why


----------



## Livien (27. März 2009)

> Zieh Deinem männlichen Char ne Robe an, zeig ihn Deinem Freund und er wird sehn warum man weibliche Casterklassen spielt wink.gif


Aber sowas von! Ich würde mich mehr schämen mit einem männlichen Char in einem Stoffröbchen durch WoW zu steppen, als mit nem Weib das darin steckt.


----------



## Maerad (27. März 2009)

Ichname schrieb:


> Hab auch weibliche Chars. Die Blutelfinnen sind einfach damn hot xD
> Gibt nichts hotteres als ne rothaarige Blutelfe Paladina (also im virtual life) ^^



Mhh, wenns da ne rothaarige Blutelfenpaladina im RL gibt - bitte mal alles wichtige Posten - z.B. Bild, Adresse, Telefonnummer, sexuelle Vorlieben etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber zurück zum Thema - IMHO isses scheissegal was man spielt. Ich für meinen Teil bevorzuge passende Chars. So hab ich ne Blutelfenjägerin und Todesritter, dafür aber auch nen mänlichen Taurendudu und Todesritter (anderer Server, und die sehen verdammt krass aus - schwarzes "Fell" etc. und dann die Armor <3)

Aber im Grunde isses egal was man zockt - so schau ich beim Metzeln von 5k Gegnern lieber auf nen sexy Hintern <3


----------



## majid1704 (27. März 2009)

wie schon jemand anders gesagt hat sollte dich dein freund lieber für den männlichen n811 auslachen und nicht weil du nen weiblichen char spielst. siehst ja allein auf den letzten seiten wieviele weibliche chars haben.


----------



## 100% NOOOOB (27. März 2009)

is doch deine sache
und wie schon gesagt fast alle weiblichen chars werden von männern /jungen gespielt


----------



## Dawn (27. März 2009)

Ich bin ein Mann und habe 5 weibliche Charktere. 
Ich spiele selbst beim DSA Pen & Paper einen weiblichen Charakter. Dazu spiele ich ja Rollenspiele, um mal die "andere" Seite kennen zu lernen


----------



## HappyChaos (27. März 2009)

wenn du dich dafür schämen solltest,nen weiblichen char zu spielen,dann hast du das internet nicht verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1.ist dafür die anonymität des internets da
2.spiel ich lieber hübsche damen als steroiden männer,nachm motto "wenn schon,denn schon"
und wenn dich dein freund dafür auslacht,muss er wohl noch so um die 10-12 jahre alt sein....


----------



## Fixxy (27. März 2009)

Wieder eine Frage zu der ich nur sagen kann...
"Warum machst du dir nicht einfach ein eigenes Bild..."
ich frag mich manchmal echt ob es hier auch Leute gibt, die eine eigene Meinung haben...


----------



## Shariko (27. März 2009)

kingrool schrieb:


> hallo
> spiele normal ein männlichen jäger nachtelf.
> nun habe ich mir ein druiden nachtelf weiblich erstellt und spiele damit auch.
> nun hat ein freund von mir darüber gelacht das ich einen weiblichen char spiele
> ...



Ist deine Sache, welches Geschlecht du spielst. Es heißt ja auch Rollenspiel. Schließlich wurden damals im Theater die weiblichen Rollen auch von Männern gespielt, da es Frauen damals untersagt war.
Spiel das wozu du Lust hast. Egal ob Männlein, Weiblein oder dazwischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kurta (27. März 2009)

Spiele auch hauptsächlich NUR weibliche chars ,
1. Schauen besser aus als Mänl.
2. Kann man als Mann ein wenig andere ver***** *gg*

Also brauchst dich net zu schömen , zocke selbst eine Gnomin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Provieh (27. März 2009)

Spiele nen weiblichen Gnommagier bin aber Männliche, Na Und? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist doch jedem seine Sache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kurta schrieb:


> Spiele auch hauptsächlich NUR weibliche chars ,



Weiblicher Zwerg Hunter, Made my Day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadoweffect (27. März 2009)

Provieh schrieb:


> Weiblicher Zwerg Hunter, Made my Day
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sieht niedlich aus. 
Hab eine ;>


----------



## Cruti (27. März 2009)

dazu kann ich nur immer wieder sagen: Ich will beim spielen KEINEN Männerarsch vor mir sehen!

mfg


----------



## antischock (27. März 2009)

kingrool schrieb:


> hallo
> spiele normal ein männlichen jäger nachtelf.
> nun habe ich mir ein druiden nachtelf weiblich erstellt und spiele damit auch.
> nun hat ein freund von mir darüber gelacht das ich einen weiblichen char spiele
> ...



haha, jetzt lachen die kiddies ihre schulkameraden nicht mehr aus weil sie keine fila-jacke tragen, sondern weil sie weibliche chars spielen.
oder streber sind jetzt allys.. oder anstatt der mama, welche keine pausenbrote macht, isses jetzt goldmangel wegen zu geringer spielzeit...

wow-foren haben doch mittlerweile echt vera-am-mittag-niveau..
oder hat wow jetzt sozial-niveau erreicht..?

fragen über fragen.. bin weg!

und kaplan stellt mit seinen neuen design-einsichten den hawking des ganzen dar XD


----------



## Killerkretsche (27. März 2009)

Shadowwarrior1996 schrieb:


> also ich wüsste net warum du ich schämen solltest, das is ma ne abwechslung, ich hatte auch nen Tauren dudu (männlich) aber die tauren verspährenimmer den bildschirm also hab ich mir nen weiblichen tauren schami gemacht , die laufen meiner meinung cooler usw.
> 
> also kaum einer kennt dich da in wirklichkeit, viele männer spielen auch weibliche char.
> 
> ...



*alten post herauskramm*
kannste bei interface kamera einstellen das du weietr weg zoomen kannst -.-
aber das du mit strg+rechtsklick namen posten oder abfragen kannst wusstest schon or?


----------



## Mädchenteam (27. März 2009)

Bin selbst ein Mann von 48 Jahren und spiele nur mit weiblichen Chars. Sie sehen einfach hübscher aus. Deshalb auch mein Erkennungsnamen "Mädchenteam". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amadox (27. März 2009)

könntest deinen Freund genauso fragen ob er sexuell so ungefestigt ist, dass er sich durch die Geschlechterwahl in nem RPG bestätigen muss...


----------



## Neth (27. März 2009)

Liebes Doktor Sommer Team.
Ich spiele seit kurzer Zeit einen weiblichen char. Mein Freund lacht mich deshalb immer aus und sagt das ich das doch nicht machen kann.
Bin ich jetzt weniger männlich?
Gruß
Der weibliche Char Spieler


----------



## Santa_Chief (27. März 2009)

Amadox schrieb:


> könntest deinen Freund genauso fragen ob er sexuell so ungefestigt ist, dass er sich durch die Geschlechterwahl in nem RPG bestätigen muss...



und wieder jemand mit einem vollkommen ungültigem argument...
wieso ungefestigt?? im ernst mal hast du komplexe?
ich persönlich spiele mich selber in der warcraft geschichte der mensch paladin, der beschützer der kleinen und schwachen, der der mit seinem schild vor irgendeinem boss steht und nicht umfällt bis der boss tot ist
und nicht
ich bin eine frau... und ich hab brüste yey... meine güte


----------



## Hoku (28. März 2009)

MMORPG = Many Men Online Role Playing Girls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowser19 (28. März 2009)

Ich spiel das wo ich grade lust zu habe..^^

Blutelf Pala
Nechtelfe Jägerin
Untoter Schurke
Troll Schamanin... und und und

Also man muss sich da für nix schämen es machen zig leute sich nen Weiblichen Char erstellen sowie ich Mädels kenne die hauptsächlich Männliche Chars spielen.


----------



## Foertel (28. März 2009)

Eigentlich wäre es eher normal wenn Mädels männliche Chars spielen und Jungs weibliche Chars, ich schaue auf jedenfall viel lieber nem Mädel auf dem Hintern als nem Typen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StarBlight (28. März 2009)

habe bei über 12 chars nur einen männlichen ^^


----------



## XerroX (28. März 2009)

Also ich glaub ja, dass ihr einfach alle nur notgeil seid ...

(Ich bin leider Flame immun ... tut mir leid !)


----------



## Shrukan (28. März 2009)

Es kommt mir bei der Geschlechtswahl auf die Klasse an...

Krieger = m
Pala Heiler = w
Druide Heiler = w
Todesritter Tank = m
Jäger = m
Magier = w
Hexenmeister = w
Priester = W

usw...


----------



## Cypi (28. März 2009)

ich wähle immer nach rasse aus vorallem fraktion

Horde:

Untod = beides ok
Orc = männlich
troll = männlich (alles chillig man(n)?) ^^
taure = männlich
blutlelfen = weiblich

Allianz:

Mensch = weiblich (mage als main)
zwerge = männlich
draenei = weiblich
nachtelfen = weiblich (wehe wenn nicht!! xD)
gnom = beides ok


----------



## Maladin (28. März 2009)

Bleibt bitte beim Thema und sachlich.

Ich habe diesen Miniflamewar entfernt.

/wink maladin


----------



## Shany1991 (28. März 2009)

Wenn es dich interessiert was andere denken, und ob andere lachen weil du was bestimmtes tust, ist dir eh nicht mehr zu helfen


----------



## Crighton (28. März 2009)

ich habe einen männlichen blutelfen. gilt das als weibllicher char?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bin ich jetzt schwul weil ich einen männlichen b11en zocke? wohl kaum. viele aus meine gilde spielen weibliche chars. irgendwie habe ich das gefühl, dass weiblichen chars öfter bei quests und so geholfen wird als männlichen. möglich dass ich mich irre, aber als ich meine jägerin gezockt habe, habe ich den eindruck bekommen.


----------



## Dabow (28. März 2009)

Junge, spiel die Klasse, Rasse oder das Geschlecht dass DU willst ... und nicht die anderen !

Du kannst selbst entscheiden was dir spaß macht. Ich selbst bin Männlich und spiele einen weib. Gnom DK, weil mir diese gut gefallen


----------



## Aschenbringer Blazer (28. März 2009)

ich finde 80% der weiblichen chars sind eh männer xD


----------



## fakt0r (28. März 2009)

Hat sicherlich nichts damit zu tun ob du männlich oder weiblich bist. Mein Mainchar ist ein Untoter Krieger und mein neuester Twink ist eine Blutelfe Paladina, sieht einfach besser aus finde ich und passt eher. Ausserdem bleibt das im Endeffekt immernoch dir überlassen was du spielst. =)


----------



## Santa_Chief (28. März 2009)

Ich spiel nen Troll Krieger da weiss man was man hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChAzR (28. März 2009)

lol^^

ne hab auch nen weiblichen char ^^ is doc egal. Also ich wähle einen char so aus was im gesamten besser aussieht oder authentischer wirkt ^^ 

is doch jedem selbst überlassen was man für n geschlecht zockt


----------



## Antigotchie (28. März 2009)

kingrool schrieb:


> hallo
> spiele normal ein männlichen jäger nachtelf.
> nun habe ich mir ein druiden nachtelf weiblich erstellt und spiele damit auch.
> nun hat ein freund von mir darüber gelacht das ich einen weiblichen char spiele
> ...


spiel auch einen weiblichen char, einfach aus dem grund weil ich finde das die männlichen nachtelfen von der animation her laufen  als wenn sie des nachts vom grossen bösen analritter überfallen wurden ...
btw in japan/korea/china werden leute als schwul angesehen die männliche chars spielen. also wenns danach gehst was andere denken dann viel spass^^


----------



## Allysekos (28. März 2009)

Ist doch heiß anstatt nen Blutelf pala ne Blutelfin zu machen^^


----------



## Yiraja (28. März 2009)

oh man sufu hätte gereicht ^^, und wenn du lust hast nen weiblichen char zu spielen un auch dahinter stehst dann gibste halt nix drauf was andere sagen als ob das n verbrechen wär als mann n weibl. char zu haben^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (28. März 2009)

Ich kenn Leute (männlich) die zocken ausschließlich weibliche chars... Weil nen männlichen draeni z.b. zu zocken find ich irg. zu hässlich von daher würd ich mir lieber nen weiblichen auch machen... sieht wesentlich besser aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Santa_Chief (28. März 2009)

Antigotchie schrieb:


> btw in japan/korea/china werden leute als schwul angesehen die männliche chars spielen. also wenns danach gehst was andere denken dann viel spass^^



wir wissen alle dass die japaner etc nicht alle tassen im schrank haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber hast schon recht jeder soll spielen was er will ich bleib bei meinen männlichen


----------



## Turismo (28. März 2009)

kingrool schrieb:


> hallo
> spiele normal ein männlichen jäger nachtelf.
> nun habe ich mir ein druiden nachtelf weiblich erstellt und spiele damit auch.
> nun hat ein freund von mir darüber gelacht das ich einen weiblichen char spiele
> ...




Ja dafür musst du dich schämen
Und ich glaube sowieso nicht das ein nachtelf dudu für dich was wäre eher n weibl taure


----------



## Nicolanda (28. März 2009)

Ich habe neun chars davon sind 6 weiblich ja und? auch wenn ich ein mann bin. Es ist einfach estätischer (sry wenns falsch geschrieben ist -.-^^) auf einen Frauenarsch zu glotzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OfficerBarbrady (28. März 2009)

Was macht den ihr alle mit sovielen Charakteren ?? Ihr könnt sowieso immer nur einen Spielen. Oder gibt es einen Wettbewerb, wer am meisten Charaktere hatt bekommt ein Tauren Reittier.


----------



## Nicolanda (28. März 2009)

OfficerBarbrady schrieb:


> Was macht den ihr alle mit sovielen Charakteren ?? Ihr könnt sowieso immer nur einen Spielen. Oder gibt es einen Wettbewerb, wer am meisten Charaktere hatt bekommt ein Tauren Reittier.



Was heist da soviele Charaktere? neun is ja wirklich nicht viel!

es gibt Leute die haben 30 cahrs und adavon die Hälfte auf 80


----------



## Tôny (28. März 2009)

Naja jeder mit einem gesundem Geisteszustand der älter als 8 ist sollte sich nicht dafür schämen / andere dafür auslachen als Mann einen weiblichen char zu spielen


----------



## kingkong23 (28. März 2009)

Zock nur Männer aber ist doch wen man lieber nen Frauenarsch sieht


----------



## OfficerBarbrady (28. März 2009)

Nicolanda schrieb:


> Was heist da soviele Charaktere? neun is ja wirklich nicht viel!
> 
> es gibt Leute die haben 30 cahrs und adavon die Hälfte auf 80



Njo das sind wahrscheinlich die die damit Geld machen. Ziehn ein paar Charakter aufs max. level und verkaufen sie dann bei Ebay. Ist ja nicht verboten oder ?


----------



## Tôny (28. März 2009)

OfficerBarbrady schrieb:


> Njo das sind wahrscheinlich die die damit Geld machen. Ziehn ein paar Charakter aufs max. level und verkaufen sie dann bei Ebay. Ist ja nicht verboten oder ?


Doch ist es...naja das verkaufen zumindestens wenns nach BLizzard geht


----------



## Argolo (28. März 2009)

Ich finde dein Charakter ist doch eine Art Avatar, also wie du dich der "Außenwelt" präsentierst. Wenn mal aus Vergnügen mal einen weiblichen Char macht für RPG oder ähnliches ist es ja noch nachvollziehen, aber generell nur weibliche Charaktere zu spielen, weil sie so gut aussehen, ist meiner Meinung nach etwas eigenartig. Ich kann mich auch wie ein Mädel anziehen, mich vorn Spiegel stellen und mich toll finden, das ist der gleiche Effekt. Nur wer macht sowas? (Transvestiten, die es aus überzeugung machen nicht einbeschlossen.)

Meine Chars bleiben für mich noch immer eine Art Spiegelbild von mir für die Außenwelt, egal welche Rasse oder Klasse.


----------



## Tôny (28. März 2009)

Argolo schrieb:


> Ich finde dein Charakter ist doch eine Art Avatar, also wie du dich der "Außenwelt" präsentierst. Wenn mal aus Vergnügen mal einen weiblichen Char macht für RPG oder ähnliches ist es ja noch nachvollziehen, aber generell nur weibliche Charaktere zu spielen, weil sie so gut aussehen, ist meiner Meinung nach etwas eigenartig. Ich kann mich auch wie ein Mädel anziehen, mich vorn Spiegel stellen und mich toll finden, das ist der gleiche Effekt. Nur wer macht sowas? (Transvestiten, die es aus überzeugung machen nicht einbeschlossen.)
> 
> Meine Chars bleiben für mich noch immer eine Art Spiegelbild von mir für die Außenwelt, egal welche Rasse oder Klasse.


Demnach wäre auch jeder der nur Horde spielt....oder generell keine Menschlichen chars auch seltsam


----------



## Argolo (28. März 2009)

Tôny schrieb:


> Demnach wäre auch jeder der nur Horde spielt....oder generell keine Menschlichen chars auch seltsam



Thema verfehlt, setzten, 6. Es geht nicht um das genrelle Aussenehen, sondern um das Geschlecht und gewisse Züge der Charaktere unabhängig von der Rasse.


----------



## Tôny (28. März 2009)

Argolo schrieb:


> Thema verfehlt, setzten, 6.


Ah immerwider schön...sinnlose flames wenn man nicht checkt was geschrieben wurde. Ja das THema ist weibliche chars aber wenn du sagst das dein Char ein spiegelbild von dir ist und du es daher seltsam findest wenn ein Mann nur weibliche chars spielt (da er nunmal keine frau ist) dann macht mein Einwand durchaus Sinn (da man halt genauso wenig ein Orc wie eine Frau ist und es im VL keinen wirklichen Unterschied macht ob man nun ein anderes Geschlecht wählt oder direkt eine andere Rasse die Tatsache das man das Spielt was man nicht im RL ist und somit der char kein Spiegelbild ist bleibt gleich). Wenn du es immernoch nicht verstehst such dir jemanden der etwas inteligenter ist und recht gut zeichnen kann und lass es dir gaaaaaanz langsam anhand von Bildern erklären.



> Es geht nicht um das genrelle Aussenehen, sondern um das Geschlecht und gewisse Züge der Charaktere unabhängig von der Rasse.


Aha also ist ein Orc für dich ein Spiegelbild deiner selbst solange er nur männlich ist?


----------



## Argolo (28. März 2009)

Tôny schrieb:


> Ah immerwider schön...sinnlose flames wenn man nicht checkt was geschrieben wurde. Ja das THema ist weibliche chars aber wenn du sagst das dein Char ein spiegelbild von dir ist und du es daher seltsam findest wenn ein Mann nur weibliche chars spielt (da er nunmal keine frau ist) dann macht mein Einwand durchaus Sinn (da man halt genauso wenig ein Orc wie eine Frau ist und es im VL keinen wirklichen Unterschied macht ob man nun ein anderes Geschlecht wählt oder direkt eine andere Rasse die Tatsache das man das Spielt was man nicht im RL ist und somit der char kein Spiegelbild ist bleibt gleich). Wenn du es immernoch nicht verstehst such dir jemanden der etwas inteligenter ist und recht gut zeichnen kann und lass es dir gaaaaaanz langsam anhand von Bildern erklären.
> 
> 
> Aha also ist ein Orc für dich ein Spiegelbild deiner selbst solange er nur männlich ist?



Ich habe eher das Gefühl, wir reden anneinander vorbei. -.-"

Und noch als Antwort zu deiner Frage: (!Achtung! Besserwisser Kram)

Wenn man von der Theorie des Interaktionismus ausgeht, welche besagt, dass das Handeln von Menschen nicht auf Rollen beschränkt ist, sondern auf die Situation, in der sich der Mensch befindet. Muss man die Gesetzte für allgemeine Kommunikation beachten:
Rollendistanzierung, Empathie, Ambiguitätstoleranz (scheiß Wort) und der Selbstdarstellung. Auch wenn du evtl. dies nicht kanntest, handelst du wahrscheinlich fast automatisch danach. Du distanzierst dich von meiner Rolle und analysierst sie, versuchst mich zu verstehen, versuchst eine Ebene zu finden, auf der wir uns nicht flamen und die Kommunikation abbrechen und stellst dich selber und deinen Standpunkt klar (In diesen Fall durch deine Worte). 
Wenn man die letztrige Regel genauer betrachtet, fällt auf, dass du deine Selbstdarstellung selbst in die Hand kannst. Du kannst dir Gedanken machen, was für ein Eindrücke deine Texte oder Avatare bei anderen Menschen hinterlassen können. Ähnlich ist dies auch Ingame. Was für Signale gibst du dem, mit dem du interagieren möchtest (Was in einem MMO nicht auszuschließen ist) entscheidet, was für Erwartungen bei anderen Spielern weckst. Du kannst natürlich deine Rolle weiter spielen, wenn es dir Spaß macht, aber auch in einem Spiel haben deine Aktionen Auswirkungen. Wenn du immer deine chice Miss Blutelf spielst, wird es ziemlich verwirrend, wenn deine wahre Identität raus kommt, oder du wirst im TS als Frau angesprochen. Diese Welt ist geprägt durch (Re)Aktion und Reaktion.


----------



## Tulence (28. März 2009)

da musste dir garkeine gedanken drüber machen....

1) sind die weiblichen moddels meiner meinung nach viel besser desingd als die männlichen und
2) ist das deine sache und dazu solltest du auch stehen

Mfg Crossy


----------



## Assari (28. März 2009)

Tulence schrieb:


> da musste dir garkeine gedanken drüber machen....
> 
> 1) sind die weiblichen moddels meiner meinung nach viel besser desingd als die männlichen und
> 2) ist das deine sache und dazu solltest du auch stehen



/sign

Ich spiele einen Mänlichen tauren und ne weibliche Blutelfe...

Ich finds toll auf nen Frauen hintern zu schauen,.. 

ich denke du bist über 13 Jahre alt und wenn dein Kumpel auch über 13 bzw über 14 ist, muss er doch wissen, dass Frauen hintern toll sind.. Schäm dich nicht und ignorier das! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tôny (28. März 2009)

Argolo schrieb:


> Ich habe eher das Gefühl, wir reden anneinander vorbei. -.-"


Kommt auf den Blickwinkel an denke ich. Wenn du meinst das Leute nur weibliche char's rein wegen dem Aussehen spielen stimmt das schon das es ein wenig seltsam rüberkommt (obwohl seltsam das falsche Wort ist denke ich...eher (imo) schwer nachvollziehbar (oder hormonstau)). Aber wenn sich jemand denkt "ok ich mache mir jetzt einen char der ein Spiegelbild meiner selbst sein soll" macht es keinen Unterschied ob er jetzt als Mann eine Frau spielt oder eine andere Rasse etwas anderes wäre es wider wenn es ihm nur um charakterliche Züge geht wobei dann weder die Rasse noch das Geschlecht einen großen Unterschied machen. Also zusammengefasst heist das meiner Meinung nach: 
Spiegelbild=Mensch, männlich und die charakterlichen Eigenschaften 
An sich selbst angelehnter Char (saublöder Ausrduck ich weis aber mir fällt nix besseres ein)=Rasse egal, Geschlecht egal "


----------



## Mädchenteam (28. März 2009)

Argolo schrieb:


> Ich finde dein Charakter ist doch eine Art Avatar, also wie du dich der "Außenwelt" präsentierst. Wenn mal aus Vergnügen mal einen weiblichen Char macht für RPG oder ähnliches ist es ja noch nachvollziehen, aber generell nur weibliche Charaktere zu spielen, weil sie so gut aussehen, ist meiner Meinung nach etwas eigenartig. Ich kann mich auch wie ein Mädel anziehen, mich vorn Spiegel stellen und mich toll finden, das ist der gleiche Effekt. Nur wer macht sowas? (Transvestiten, die es aus überzeugung machen nicht einbeschlossen.)
> 
> Meine Chars bleiben für mich noch immer eine Art Spiegelbild von mir für die Außenwelt, egal welche Rasse oder Klasse.



Es sind doch nur Äußerlichkeiten. Soll meine Spielfigur nun ein virtuelles Abbild von mir selber sein, dann müßten auch die Grundwerte genaustens bestimmt werden. Bei WoW ist es völlig egal ob die Spielfigur weiblich oder männlich aussieht, die Attribute sind gleich. Wäre schon eine Verbesserung von Rollenspielen, wenn man zum erstellen der Spielfigur seine eigenen Grundwerte eingeben müßte. Geschlecht, Größe, Gewicht, Arm und Beinlänge und Kraft, wie immer man Kraft auch in Zahlen ermitteln soll. Nebenbei auch die Möglichkeit, das meine Spielfigur aus dem Rennen ist, wenn sie zu oft getötet wird.


----------



## Tôny (28. März 2009)

Mädchenteam schrieb:


> Es sind doch nur Äußerlichkeiten. Soll meine Spielfigur nun ein virtuelles Abbild von mir selber sein, dann müßten auch die Grundwerte genaustens bestimmt werden. Bei WoW ist es völlig egal ob die Spielfigur weiblich oder männlich aussieht, die Attribute sind gleich. Wäre schon eine Verbesserung von Rollenspielen, wenn man zum erstellen der Spielfigur seine eigenen Grundwerte eingeben müßte. Geschlecht, Größe, Gewicht, Arm und Beinlänge und Kraft, wie immer man Kraft auch in Zahlen ermitteln soll. Nebenbei auch die Möglichkeit, das meine Spielfigur aus dem Rennen ist, wenn sie zu oft getötet wird.


Das mit den RL attributen finde ich gut (vor allem könnte ich auch als kampfsportler mit 186 und 105 kg gut meine Lieblingsklasse Warri spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Kraft kann man schon in Zahlen ausdrücken (erstmal natürlich der offensichtlichste und einfachste weg..du nimmst ne Hantel hebst sie hoch und was du maximal schaffst trägst du als Wert ein.) man kann aber auch z.B. die Schlagkraft in Newtonmeter messen. Denke aber nicht das so ein Konzept in nächster Zeit umgesetzt werden würde da ganz einfach 95% der Leute falsche Werte eintragen würden man will ja schließlich möglichst effektiv sein im spiel und so ein Muskelbepackter 3 meter großer 500 kg krieger kommt schon gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Konzept könnte man auch mit einer Wii artigen steuerung verbinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lady_juno (28. März 2009)

Ich denke, das die Wahl des Char Geschlechts eine reine Frage der eigenen Vorliebe ist.

Es gibt Menschen die sich selbst mit ihren Char identifizieren, diese wählen meistens für den Char das eigene RL Geschlecht.
Und es gibt Menschen die ihren Char einfach so wählen das sie einem selbst eine Freude optisch bereiten. 

Keins davon ist richtig oder falsch wie ich finde.

Ich persönlich sehe auch lieber einen knackigen N811 Male Hintern aber ich gehöre vermutlich zu der ersteren Spielergruppe..^^


----------



## Argolo (28. März 2009)

Mädchenteam schrieb:


> Es sind doch nur Äußerlichkeiten. Soll meine Spielfigur nun ein virtuelles Abbild von mir selber sein, dann müßten auch die Grundwerte genaustens bestimmt werden. Bei WoW ist es völlig egal ob die Spielfigur weiblich oder männlich aussieht, die Attribute sind gleich. Wäre schon eine Verbesserung von Rollenspielen, wenn man zum erstellen der Spielfigur seine eigenen Grundwerte eingeben müßte. Geschlecht, Größe, Gewicht, Arm und Beinlänge und Kraft, wie immer man Kraft auch in Zahlen ermitteln soll. Nebenbei auch die Möglichkeit, das meine Spielfigur aus dem Rennen ist, wenn sie zu oft getötet wird.



Mit WoW kannst du mehr über die Realität lernen, als du denkst. Das Spiel ist von Menschen für Menschen entwickelt worden und ist eine Art vereinfachte Kopie der Realität, bzws. wie wir Menschen sie uns vorstellen. Man kann MMO beinahe als Simulation menschlichen Verhaltens innerhalb einer gegebenen Welt bezeichnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:


lady_juno schrieb:


> Ich denke, das die Wahl des Char Geschlechts eine reine Frage der eigenen Vorliebe ist.
> 
> Es gibt Menschen die sich selbst mit ihren Char identifizieren, diese wählen meistens für den Char das eigene RL Geschlecht.
> Und es gibt Menschen die ihren Char einfach so wählen das sie einem selbst eine Freude optisch bereiten.
> ...



Hmm... Ja, so lassen sich beide Gedanken gut vertreten. Mal sehen wie das "Experiment MMO" weiter geht. ^^

Edit: Woah, das muss ich mir aufschreiben, das wäre doch ne Idee für ne Doktorarbeit oder ähnliches. *-*


----------



## Tôny (28. März 2009)

Argolo schrieb:


> Mit WoW kannst du mehr über die Realität lernen, als du denkst. Das Spiel ist von Menschen für Menschen entwickelt worden und ist eine Art vereinfachte Kopie der Realität, bzws. wie wir Menschen sie uns vorstellen. Man kann MMO beinahe als Simulation menschlichen Verhaltens innerhalb einer gegebenen Welt bezeichnen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das seh ich genau andersrum. Ein RPG ist gerade dazu da etwas darzustellen was man nicht ist, das sich Leute im Spiel ähnlich Verhalten wie im RL ist schon klar (wie weit das auf RP Realms zutrifft weis ich nicht) aber das ist imo nicht der Grund warum mein ein RPG spielt. Für so etwas sind eher Spiele wie Die Sims


----------



## Argolo (28. März 2009)

Tôny schrieb:


> Das seh ich genau andersrum. Ein RPG ist gerade dazu da etwas darzustellen was man nicht ist, das sich Leute im Spiel ähnlich Verhalten wie im RL ist schon klar (wie weit das auf RP Realms zutrifft weis ich nicht) aber das ist imo nicht der Grund warum mein ein RPG spielt. Für so etwas sind eher Spiele wie Die Sims



Wenn du das Spielst, was du nicht bist, ist es auch eine Art, wie du dich darstellst. 

Was für Auswikrungen erhoffst du dir dadurch?


----------



## Greshnak (28. März 2009)

kingrool schrieb:


> hallo
> spiele normal ein männlichen jäger nachtelf.
> nun habe ich mir ein druiden nachtelf weiblich erstellt und spiele damit auch.
> nun hat ein freund von mir darüber gelacht das ich einen weiblichen char spiele
> ...




Wenn er über sowas lacht ist er doof.

Ich spiel selbst eine Magierin, mich lacht keiner aus.
Als "Frau" sind die Leute auch viel netter zu dir, also hast du eher Vorteile.


----------



## Tôny (28. März 2009)

Argolo schrieb:


> Wenn du das Spielst, was du nicht bist, ist es auch eine Art, wie du dich darstellst.
> 
> Was für Auswikrungen erhoffst du dir dadurch?


Joa stimmt schon. Aber ich persönlich wähle meine chars nicht um etwas darzustellen sei es jetzt mich selbst oder eben das genause Gegenteil, sondern danach worauf ich a. Lust habe (klasse) b. Was ich für effektiver halte (z.B Mensch Krieger für den expertise Bonus, Gnom Mage für den Int Bonus. Einzige Ausnahme ist mein Pally da ich finde das Zwerge in Plattenrüstung einfach am besten aussehen ;P). Das sollte wohl auch die Frage was ich mir dadurch erhoffe beantworten.


----------



## Argolo (28. März 2009)

Das klingt vielleicht komisch, aber ich weiss jetzt wie ich meine Sowinote aufbessern kann. Ich danke euch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

